# How Significantly Does Cold Diminish Band Strength?



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

The title pretty well says it all. I am curious simply because I have never actually shot my slingshot in temperature above 40 degrees fahrenheit. I still find it easy to put 7/16ths steel through a pop can, but I am curious as to what kind of power I will find my bands capable of in temperatures more like 80 or 90 (Still degrees fahrenheit). I am currently using 1 and 1/8th inch bands tapering to 3/4 inch shooting 7/16 steel with .030 latex. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sadly I do not have access to a shooting chrony but I can tell you from experience you can tell the difference in velocities easily by ear and by eye. It's that significant.

So much so, that all experienced cold weather slingshot hunters that I know of, advise to keep your slingshot inside your jacket until moments before you take your shot so the bands can absorb your body heat.

If you have room to safely shoot your slingshot inside the house I'd suggest you try it. You'll be amazed at the difference.


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just from being on the forum I have seen a few guys complain about shooting in the winter. Based off of that I figured the difference was pretty big. Thanks for your answer, and I am actually at college right now, maybe I will try to set up a BB range.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

My favorite indoor setup is those long thin balloons that clowns use to make balloon figures with for bands and dry chick peas for ammo.

Making a bandset is all of about 30 seconds work, since the bands come already at equal, correct length, draw weight is almost non existent at about 2 pounds, no handslap, plenty of speed for some plinking fun, and little or no damage to the house should I miss the catch box for some reason.

And both the balloons and the chick peas are really really cheap.

If you can't find the balloons in your area, send me a PM and I can send you some.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Your in for a pleasant surprise when you shoot in the 80's and 90's , It's quite a noticeable difference .


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

:yeahthat:

You will definitely see a difference in performance when temps increase.

I would suggest trying a 3/4" to 5/8" taper with your bands. I've tried many tapers (including your current) and find the suggested to be the best, at least for me anyway. I use this same taper regardless of the length I use. It is much easier to draw and uses less material.

Give it a try!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> Your in for a pleasant surprise when you shoot in the 80's and 90's , It's quite a noticeable difference .


Good to know. It's -20 when I've been shooting here.

Spring can't come soon enough.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I googled the phrase "slingshot temperature" and got a few good info sources...suggest you try the same thing. Joerg Sprave did a treatise on this on youtube.com and I can't find it...it's there I think but am unable to produce the link...see if you can.

I do remember as a kid shooting in the snow with Aliance bands that they would break more often if it was cold than in the summer... likely the elastic is a bit more breakable in cold than in warm conditions... I didn't document anything, just noticed it as a kid.

It's a moot point however, shoot for enjoyment and don't worry about much. Sure you will get less velocity in cooler air than warmer air, that's just the way rubber is..it contracts faster the warmer it is, so what? If it's fun, do it. I shoot some mornings in about 40 deg F, yes I have to aim higher but yes I have just as much fun as on a warmer time of the day too.

If it's fun, do it. Keep life simple.


----------

